

CEO of AT&T Mobility and Consumer Markets calls blogger re: post on "data hogs" - sfraser
http://kom105.blogspot.com/2009/12/ralph-de-la-vega-called-me-bit-ago-he.html

======
dan_the_welder
I especially like how he (the blog's author) addresses the issue of modern
pseudo-anonymity.

 _Although many bloggers, myself included, are not technically anonymous,
there's still anonymity for someone like me in the fact that there are
literally millions of blogs and similar websites out there. Mine has garnered
--as I type this entry--a grand total of 33 unique visitors._

This quote is from the actual post that got things rolling. Here:
[http://kom105.blogspot.com/2009/12/fake-hogs-real-pigs-
and-m...](http://kom105.blogspot.com/2009/12/fake-hogs-real-pigs-and-my-
iphone.html)

I am much more interested in what real people have to say than Journalists
these days, one of the reasons I like HN and other sites with user generated
content so much.

